# Allowance question for ADNOC Group employees



## ADEXPAT

Hello all!
I have joined with the ADNOC family at the beginning of this month, but I'm having some issues with my housing allowances and am hoping some of you can shed some light.

I have my visa and security clearance and everything already finished and have been working for a few weeks now but never received my housing allowance. 

I went to GS (general services) to find out more info and they gave me a request form to fill out. However this form is for them to provide housing or to pay for One I find (up to the entitled amount)

I went to ER (employee relations) to find out why I signed all the paperwork provided and was told I was entitled to a lump sum allowance but am now being told I must arrange through GS. -(this is an issue for me as I have already arranged my housing myself)

It was then that I found out that they never provided me a contract to look over or sign, just the offer. Even though I kept questioning the offer I was assured it was the only thing I needed to sign. I didn't raise any issue as I assumed it was due to me being direct hire. 

Rumors are that HC are now writing my contract as my position is new within this company so I am a bit worried about what it will say.

Do most of you have your housing through GS or have you handled it yourself? From what I hear most people have the lump sum option and handle it themselves. So I'm wondering why this is not my case. (new procedures?)

What would be the case for expats in similar situations but live with family, are married, choose to live in a hotel, or a different emirate, or even own their home? 

Thanks for your time, any clarification is appreciated. 

Regards.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Hi, I don't work at ADNOC but in another quasi-government institution and my tale may help. I was strongly encouraged to get my housing through the equivalent of GS. Making my own arrangements was comprehensively discouraged and some people even told me it was not allowed (which was completely untrue). I persisted and after completing the required form I now get my full housing allowance paid in 12 monthly instalments at the same time as my salary. I'd be extremely surprised if any employer paid it as a lump sum. Perhaps it is the same situation at ADNOC and you just need to get the right form. Good luck with getting it sorted.


----------



## ADEXPAT

AlexDhabi said:


> Hi, I don't work at ADNOC but in another quasi-government institution and my tale may help. I was strongly encouraged to get my housing through the equivalent of GS. Making my own arrangements was comprehensively discouraged and some people even told me it was not allowed (which was completely untrue). I persisted and after completing the required form I now get my full housing allowance paid in 12 monthly instalments at the same time as my salary. I'd be extremely surprised if any employer paid it as a lump sum. Perhaps it is the same situation at ADNOC and you just need to get the right form. Good luck with getting it sorted.


Thanks for Sharing your experience. 
I do know that a lot of people in the company have lump sum housing allowances but unaware if the rules are different for contract or direct hire employees. There's always seems to be lack of communication in these areas, as if they don't want you to ask any questions, just accept it as it is. they do offer housing in 12 month enstallmemts but when I asked for that they said its a substantially lower about. (10,000 per mo. Less) so obviously I wouldn't choose that option. 

I suppose I need to ask better questions, like request to see the policy where if I choose monthly it must be at a lower amount. Or more clarification on where it states I must go through GS for housing. 
I think I have a bit of a upper hand here since I've started work, already went through the painful process for visa and CNIA security clearance and report directly to the VP. I'm just nervous since they are writing the contract now, they might stick something in there that I might not agree to.


----------



## AlexDhabi

One thing I know about ADNOC is that you can't hurry them. Also I think you should already know that in UAE an expatriate should never, ever assume they have the upper hand no matter what the role or how important you think you might be in the organisation. 
If ADNOC is like my employer nobody will be able to show you a copy of the relevant HR policies. I think you have to just be persistent. If you can get an Emirati to ask round on your behalf I would also try that route. Whatever you do, don't show your frustration as that is likely to put your case to the back of the queue. By the way, some of the processes you mention as being "painful" are outside ADNOC's control. The bureaucracy doesn't usually improve either; it is something you just have to learn to put up with if you want to live in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## ADEXPAT

AlexDhabi said:


> One thing I know about ADNOC is that you can't hurry them. Also I think you should already know that in UAE an expatriate should never, ever assume they have the upper hand no matter what the role or how important you think you might be in the organisation.
> If ADNOC is like my employer nobody will be able to show you a copy of the relevant HR policies. I think you have to just be persistent. If you can get an Emirati to ask round on your behalf I would also try that route. Whatever you do, don't show your frustration as that is likely to put your case to the back of the queue. By the way, some of the processes you mention as being "painful" are outside ADNOC's control. The bureaucracy doesn't usually improve either; it is something you just have to learn to put up with if you want to live in Abu Dhabi.


yes what you are saying is right. i should never assume here.
i suppose i will just have to try and be persistent that i want to handle it myself and hope for the best.
thanks for your advise, will update when i find out more.


----------



## alchemistindia

Hi , 

So what has been the outcome. Can you share.

Thanks,
Alchemistindia


----------



## trinhhhao

Hello,
I just received the offer by email from ADNOC few days ago. The offer is a one-page contract with nowhere to sign which is unusual from offers in USA, CAN and AUSSIE. The contract only stated the position, lump sum compensation and few additional benefits. I read few others having problems with similar contracts as direct hire with lump sum regards to housing and resident visa so I try to delay accepting the offer and hope to hear your advice. 

Do I get the whole lump sum payment every month as stated in the contract? or only the basic salary and supplement allowances? I heard some expats have experienced with the housing allowance by taking care renting the house themselves. Is it advisable to do so? Do I get the housing and other allowances in cash as stated in the contract every month? or the company pays it directly to the landlord and school? Should I delay the move until AE resident visa is done? Does the company take care of the resident visa for my family when they get there? I am currently working in Algeria for a short term contract which could last up to June 2016. How long does it take to complete the whole recruitment process before I receive the "GO" message from ADNOC?

Please share your thoughts and experiences. Much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Adlia2015

It seems more and more people get lumpsump contract then with housing n school breakdown fr adnoc.

So if you get lumsump that means you pay the housing out of your salary... basic n allowance.
Fyi housing can be very expensive 150K++ ..and school 40k++ per year.

So make sure your lumsump can vover those two big ticket items.

You will need to move to AD as soon as your entry visa done.. you quit your job ans arrive here...
Residency visa will be done here .. usually will take 1-2 weeks to get the visa stamped.


----------



## trinhhhao

Adlia,
Thank you for your help. The monthly allowance benefits are $54000 AED. Is it enough to cover housing 2-3 bedrooms, International school for 2 young children, utilities, food, internet, phone etc.? Also, since I have to take care of renting a place by myself, I heard that landlord will ask to pay the whole year rental upfront. Is there any way I can ask Adnoc to provide loan that can be deducted from my month salary in order to have this large sum of money for the rent?
Thanks


----------



## Adlia2015

That looks very huge... the highest non executive gets 280k per yr for housing. And 45k per child 4 max.
With your 54k/mo. Per year is exceeding 600k.
You must be a very senior person or the offer is a scam. Especially that there is no space for your signature.

Just be alert. If that is true, your monthly allowance is very very good.

Cheers


----------



## Stevesolar

trinhhhao said:


> Adlia,
> Thank you for your help. The monthly allowance benefits are $54000 AED. Is it enough to cover housing 2-3 bedrooms, International school for 2 young children, utilities, food, internet, phone etc.? Also, since I have to take care of renting a place by myself, I heard that landlord will ask to pay the whole year rental upfront. Is there any way I can ask Adnoc to provide loan that can be deducted from my month salary in order to have this large sum of money for the rent?
> Thanks


Hi,
Where did you have a job interview? Did you even have an interview or were you offered the job after only sending your CV?
Have you been asked to send any fees for visa processing?
At the moment, I am expecting that this offer is a scam.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jehanzebyz

sounds like a scam! share your experience here.


----------



## trinhhhao

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I hope it is not a scam. I will share to everyone if that is the case. I had for a face to face interview via skype with a Sr. Eng at Adnoc. So far all correspondents seem to be legit with adnoc email domain and no one asked for money yet.


----------

